# A cracked tail light means your 2005 Frontier dies.



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

My 2005 Frontier with 4,200 miles died the other day. Took it to the dealer and they are saying it's water damage causing the problem, and thousands of dollars in damage as a result. Turns out a tiny crack in the tail light was letting water into the light fixture, and according to the dealer the water getting into the tail light was enough to cause the Emission Control Unit, and several other components, to short circuit and fail. Due to the fact that it was a cracked tail light, it's not covered by warranty. 

I don't know about everyone else, but the fact that a simple crack in your tail light and driving in the rain is enough to disable a Frontier and cost you several thousand dollars is a bit preposterous. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing, or does anyone out there even see this as a possibility? It seems a bit absurd that such a tiny every day occurence could do this. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

jebrady75 said:


> ....Am I being unreasonable?


*Hey, Welcome to the Board!!!*

Are you being unreasonable? No, I don't think so. Now, I certainly don't pretend to know everything about vehicle electrical systems, and even less about a 2005 Frontier, but that this little issue can sideline a vehicle and cause this much damage seems a little "off" to me. Electrical systems have fuses to guard against this type of damage. I've heard of guys cross-wiring the batteries and making actual sparks and still not killing the computer - - thanks to fuses.

I don't know, but it sounds as if the dealership is coming up with excuses. I am looking to hear what others have to say about this.


----------



## lumberjim (Jan 17, 2006)

did you have a shirt on it that said "sucker"?

puh-leezz. go somewhere else, and write to nissan about the place that told you that lie.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I definately be calling the Regional Rep on this one! Sure sounds like BS to me! As previously mentioned, if water entered the tail light and caused a short that killed the computer, then there's definately a manufacture's defect in the design! If any electrical component were to short, you only have to replace the 10 cent fuse that should have been designed into the circuit to protect it. If there wasn't a fuse designed into the circuit, then I would call it a very poor design and the manufacturer should still be responsible! You may want to talk to a lawyer also, they can write a letter on your behalf to the dealership and Nissan Corporate and get someone's attention! I know this is a shameless plug, but check the link in my signature, this is just the type of incident where this service will pay for itself with just one use! Good luck!


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess we are not suppose to drive the truck in the rain or, god forbid, through puddles?

It could be a different matter if there was collision damage and it wasn't repaired but this doesn't sound like your situation.

I hope they sort this out properly without too much hassle.

Maybe NHSTA can help?


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

What they are saying is basically impossible. If it did happen - it's a manufacturers defect and will be covered under your warranty.

The tailight system has it's own fuses and I have never in all my years heard of a shorted out tail light disabling a vehicle or causing computer damage.

Do not accept this and DO NOT PAY...contact Nissan directly and this will be resolved - or better yet go to another dealer. one who isn't full of crap.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

There is no way a tail light could short out the entire system. NO WAY. The computer and the tail light are on completely separate circuits, and a short in the tail light circuit would blow the fuse on that circuit in an instant to protect the rest of the system.. that's why they have fuses in the first place!!!!

They're flat-out, completely, totally, LYING. Period... no ifs, ands, or buts.

If you don't think they'll want to budge on the issue, either go to another dealer or take it to a third-party mechanic and have him inspect it so you can get more ammo.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

just another voice of support here.... that is BS!!!!! There is NO WAY a short in the tail light could/should cause any problem other than a blow fuse!!!!!! THATS WHY we have fuses


sorry, im pissed... I bought the frontier because CRAPPY honda would not fix the transmissions in 99-04 acura TL's... They would replace but not repair... same dealer crap...

Fight this man, they're full of crap!


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

I've worked on every system of a modern vehicle in the past 10 years and not once has anything like that ever been a possibility...

The wiring to those tail lights is for lights and thats it - you get a short there, you pop a fuse. If it back fed into another device on the truck, it is because of poor design or grounding...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Until they get the ECM to control your tail lights, I'd say you're not at fault. Actually, you may want to start with that defence to the dealership. Ask them what the ECM does with the tail light. Ask them where the sensor is mounted in the rear of the truck. Remember they have to PROVE that the tail light crack directly caused the ECM failure or they are breaking the law. You might want to remind them of that too.

The only time I've ever seen an ECM go bad was when a sensor connected directly to it shorted out. The tail lights are connected to the steering column and brake switches via fuses and relays.

Anyway, try another dealer... get a second opinion.


- Greg -


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thanks for your Support*

I'm glad to hear I'm not crazy. The dealer tried to tell me that I had to pay $350 for a new taillight before they could determine whether or not it was the cause. When I pushed them on it they got defensive and said if I don't like it take it somewhere else. Only problem is the next dealer is 40 miles away. I've since talked to corporate and the owner of the dealership for assistance. 

So, for the record, never buy from Santa Barbara Nissan. I'll post again when I get resolution.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

jebrady75 said:


> ...When I pushed them on it they got defensive and said if I don't like it take it somewhere else. Only problem is the next dealer is 40 miles away. I've since talked to corporate and the owner of the dealership for assistance...


Thanks for the update. As a number of folks have already mentioned, report this - in writing - to Nissan head office - - as high up as you can go, wherever you are at. The "powers that be" at Nissan need to know how this particular dealer is representing there corporation. The dealer's behavior reflects very badly on Nissan, and I am sure that the powers at Nissan would not wish this behavior to continue.

So, let us know what eventually happens with this.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Outrageous*

If this situation is real, Santa Barbara Nissan opens them up to a lot of criticism. To shake a person down for $350 before diagnosisng the cause is larceny. Look at the nice stores Nissan created for its dealership. In no way will they tolerate a dilution of their brand due to crookery at the Service desk.

You don't need to be an electrial engineer to know that a short in the tailight cannot kill the ECU. It's like getting a cut on your foot that leads to cardiac arrest. Engineers design barriers to prevent overloads that would damage the ECU.

My vote is to bypass the bozos in Santa Barbara and go directly to Nissan USA.


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Some Progress*

This situation is all too real CT_Nismo. Trust me on that one. 

So I got the owner of the dealership involved, and instead of making me pay $350 for a tail light assembly I could fix myself (that goes for $140, by the way) they are taking one from another truck to test their theory. I expect to hear from them later today. As an aside, when I asked the owner if he thought that a cracked tail light was enough to disable a truck, he said that he'd seen stranger things happen. Not very reassuring. The owner seems reasonable so we'll see what happens.

Also, they told me that not only was the ECU fried, but I think they said the Body Control Module (BCM). I don't know what that is, but for both of those to fail from a broken tail light makes this even crazier.


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

I would drive the 40 miles and take it to another dealership. I would no longer trust those guys.

Good luck with this.....


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

jebrady75 said:


> Also, they told me that not only was the ECU fried, but I think they said the Body Control Module (BCM). I don't know what that is, but for both of those to fail from a broken tail light makes this even crazier.


Note that there is a recall for the Body Control Module as well. I'm guessing a bit here, but perhaps this incident is connected to the recall?

My best results when dealing with issues such as this have been when I used one or both of the following approaches:

1) Demonstrate that you are a knowledgable consumer and you will investigate everything they do and say,
2) Get a lawyer to write a letter stating specific statutes broken by the dealership.

I've never failed at getting a resolution by using these methods. And now when I show up at my dealership (never used #2 there) they know to "do it right" because I'll be checking their work out before I ever leave the parking lot.

As part of #1, I'd print this thread and take it down to them to demonstrate the opinion of other knowledgable consumers, and the amount of bad "press" they will get as a result of BSing you.

Good luck and keep us informed. Maybe we can all send nasty emails to the dealership! ;-)


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

The BCM may be bad due to the recall that was issued on them. My towing harness was replaced, but the BCM was okay. Don't pay for a BCM until you see if your truck vin
falls within the ones that were included on the recall.

OkieScot





jebrady75 said:


> This situation is all too real CT_Nismo. Trust me on that one.
> 
> So I got the owner of the dealership involved, and instead of making me pay $350 for a tail light assembly I could fix
> myself (that goes for $140, by the way) they are taking one from another truck to test their theory. I expect to hear from them later today. As an aside, when I asked the owner if he thought that a cracked tail light was enough to disable a truck, he said that he'd seen stranger things happen. Not very reassuring. The owner seems reasonable so we'll see what happens.
> ...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-086.htm

Kind of sad that a lot of dealerships dont even track Recalls and TSB's, so it's up to the consumer to tell them.

Check your VIN on this Recall notice to see if it applies to it.


- Greg -


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Resolution...sort of.*

The dealer just called me and said that the truck's computer was going into "fail safe" mode because of the water in the taillight. They drained everything let it dry out, put on a new taillight assembly and it's running fine now. Because they were jerks to me, the owner is covering the cost of a new taillight. So there is resolution in that it's fixed, and I shouldn't have to pay for it. However, there is an even more disturbing message here: if you get a crack in your taillight your truck might break down and it's not going to be covered by warranty.

Nissan did ask them to send in the light they took off of my truck for inspection, so maybe there'll be a recall to put drain holes in all taillights...I don't know. Thanks to everyone that responded. I'm not letting this go just yet. I've escalated this to the corporate level, so hopefully I can get them to agree that a hole the size of a BB in your taillight shouldn't cause your Truck to break down. If anything else happens I'll let you know.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update and glad to hear that they did you right (finally). 

If water in the taillight can cause such a short then maybe they should do a better job at insulating the system from a little water.

I wonder if a bit of dielectric grease in teh taillight socket would help prevent this?


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*There is sanity in Santa Barbara*

I looks like you will get a good outcome from this event. The ECU did protect itself from a transient electrical tsunami by shutting down. OK, the design engineers were up to snuff. But the Service idiots at Santa Barabara Nissan should be ashamed of themselves. Telling a person with a new truck that water in the tailight fried the ECU is downright embarassing. Their first step is to contact Nisssan engineering, not bamboozle the customer. 

Nice stores with great trucks. Powerful promotional ads. Great branding elements. But it can all be flushed into the sewer by Neanderthals in the Service deparment. NISSAN: WATCH YOUR BACK!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I still think that 1) they're lying, or 2) something else is still wrong. The ECU and the tail light are STILL on separate circuits. A fault on the tail light circuit should blow the fuse and protect the rest of the system. The ECU should never know that something's wrong with the tail light.

Keep digging on this one. You're still not getting the whole story.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> I still think that 1) they're lying, or 2) something else is still wrong. The ECU and the tail light are STILL on separate circuits. A fault on the tail light circuit should blow the fuse and protect the rest of the system. The ECU should never know that something's wrong with the tail light.
> 
> Keep digging on this one. You're still not getting the whole story.



I agree. sounds to me like they tried to screw you and you didnt bite so now all of a sudden it just went into failsafe mode and that fixed itself when they replaced the assembly? 

Why did they need to drain everything and let it dry out if they put a new taillight assembly?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> I agree. sounds to me like they tried to screw you and you didnt bite so now all of a sudden it just went into failsafe mode and that fixed itself when they replaced the assembly?
> 
> Why did they need to drain everything and let it dry out if they put a new taillight assembly?



EXACTLY! If water was getting into the tail light housing, the housing would be holding the water. The water won't get into the wiring before the housing -- only the housing itself.

Dude, they hosed you. You need to make careful documentation of what they told you and why you know it to be a lie and send that in writing to Nissan. Unfortunately, they probably won't take any action (unfortunately, most manufacturers never hold their dealers accountable for stuff like this), but at least you did everything you could, and you're helping to protect the rest of us from people like this.

I would also document everything and give it to the highest-level person from the dealership you could and tell them that you're sending that to Nissan because you know that they intentionally misled you to try to take advantage of you. *That* might get some results. A dealer misdiagnosing a problem is one thing -- cheating and stealing is something completely different.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Beaten up by Dealers*

Wow! There are some hardened cynics on this board. Their mistrust of dealers is no doubt caused by bad experiences with various automobile service department. Understandable; you just don't trust the bastards.

ECUs are most likely serialized. A dealer cannot swap out a dead ECU for a new one without recording the change in their records. If your service receipt only shows R&R for the tailight, then that is all they did. The Santa Barbara bozos are conniving, and deceitful, but they would not jepordize their dealership on this repair. 

This issue is now framed correctly: Nissan engineering will be asked to solve a technical problem with the Frontier. Many on this board including myself rejected the concept that a short in a tailight can fry the ECU. We may see a TSB out on this. And to think that it all started with the Bozos in Santa Barbara!


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

One other thing they told me was that water was backing up into the wiring from the water in the taillight, and I think they were saying that caused the problem. Supposedly this is all documented on the service record, which I should get to see today. If I can I'll scan it and post it to this thread.

I think the techs at SB Nissan were stumped, and the fact that I just happened to have a cracked taillight with water in it was a convenient solution. 

I will be taking this to corporate and explaining to them why this processed sucked. I'll also be sending them a printed copy of this thread. Maybe we'll get some results.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Did they by chance tell you they needed to top off your Halogen fluid while they were at it?


- Greg -


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Technician's Report*

So here's what they said on the report (total charges covered by the owner $244):

Multiple codes stored - P0181 / P0183 / P0605 / P1574 / P0507 / P1705 / C1102 / C1106 / C1109 from read driver side tail light full of water

"Inspected vehicle, confirmed customer concern of check engine lamp on. Engine in Fail Safe mode, isolated problem to when brakes are applied. Removed broken tail light found water inside wires (driver's side). From cracked lens, traced wires back to few connectors, found water inside connector. Cleaned and dried connectors, tested ABS sensor, tested OK. Isolated problem to wire circuit. Contacted Ivan at Tech Line to isolate and confirm problem to wire circuit. Ivan said to test all the grounds and connectors, ect. All tested OK. Traced wires from tail light to ECM. Found water in Super Module Junction (SMJ). Disconnected, cleaned, dried, and PIN tested all connectors. Reinstalled all connectors. All OK at this time. Used consult II to clear codes. Road tested after, ran well and did not recode. Customer to drive and advise."


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i guess either they use terrible connectors, or they have super wicking wire in these trucks.....


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

*No help from Nissan USA*

So I just got a return call from the Customer Advocate Center at Nissan USA, and told them that:

1. I wasn't treated well by the service department, but the owner of the dealership made it better by taking care of the repair. I did let them know about the specifics of this case though, and how I was misled, misinformed, and coerced. I'm not looking for retribution or compensation, so I have no idea what they'll do about it. Porbably nothing.

2. That I have lost confidence in Nissan, and find it absurd that such a minor occurence could disable a modern vehicle. The Nissan rep really didn't know what to say other than "we can assure you the vehicle is safe to drive". 

The girl did say that she'd never seen this before, and that she'll look into it. Her attitude was basically "you got your truck back, what do you want now?" I couldn't explain to her the fact that there's no way in the world this should have happened to begin with, and that it could very well happen hundreds (if not thousands) of times during the lifespan of these trucks. I was lucky that it died on a side street and not on the 405 in LA rush hour. The next person might not be as lucky. Anyway, your suggestions are appreciated. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

jebrady75 said:


> 2. That I have lost confidence in Nissan, and find it absurd that such a minor occurence could disable a modern vehicle. The Nissan rep really didn't know what to say other than "we can assure you the vehicle is safe to drive".
> 
> The girl did say that she'd never seen this before, and that she'll look into it. Her attitude was basically "you got your truck back, what do you want now?" I couldn't explain to her the fact that there's no way in the world this should have happened to begin with, and that it could very well happen hundreds (if not thousands) of times during the lifespan of these trucks. I was lucky that it died on a side street and not on the 405 in LA rush hour. The next person might not be as lucky.


Right on. Customer confidence is ultimately based on reliability, all other likes and dislikes are secondary to that. That truck is not "safe to drive" by my standards either. Your truck and others like it have computer controls for every part of the vehicle even the taillights. This leads to such complexity that the system is self defeating (self destructing?) when even minor unexpected flaws show up. This is idiot design philosophy IMHO but that's what we have to contend with these days. 

"Never saw that happen before" boy, am I sick of hearing that one. Of course, they haven't seen that before, they have built a vehicle so complex that an infinite variety of unique faults can cripple it. Nissan isn't alone in this type of thinking, it's everywhere in autos. When it works it's great, when it doesn't work it requires the combined resources of NASA, JPL, The Enterprise computer and Mr. Spocks brain to figure out what really went wrong. 

Sorry to rant, your situation and proper indignation stuck a coresponding nerve in me....... BTW: when I had crack in the top of my Fontier front turn/parking light, it too filled with water. That did not cause any ECM faults but it looked odd with a pint or two of water sloshing around in there. A new light was $85, my solution was to drill a small hole at the bottom of the fixture so the water could run out. Worked just fine and I got a new light a couple of years later.

-tf


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

truckfan said:


> Right on. Customer confidence is ultimately based on reliability, all other likes and dislikes are secondary to that.



Yeah, but sometimes I think I wouldn't mind having a car that was not quite as reliable (to a certain extent) if I had a good, knowlegeable, honest, customer-oriented dealer to take it to that wouldn't give me a hard time about getting a loaner car so I can actually live my life while they have my car, whether it's for a day or a week.

I might as well wish for Publisher's Clearing House to show up at my doorstep tomorrow.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

The girl did say that she'd never seen this before, and that she'll look into it. Her attitude was basically "you got your truck back, what do you want now?" I couldn't explain to her the fact that there's no way in the world this should have happened to begin with, and that it could very well happen hundreds (if not thousands) of times during the lifespan of these trucks. I was lucky that it died on a side street and not on the 405 in LA rush hour. The next person might not be as lucky. Anyway, your suggestions are appreciated. Keep 'em coming.[/QUOTE]

You might want to contact the National Highway Traffic and Safety Administration (NHTSA). First, they maintain a database of vehicle safety related problems and recalls. See if they have any records of a similar problem. Second, file a report with them so, if this is a real cause and effect and other Nissan owners file similar reports , that an investigation and recall might be considered.

For grins and giggles you might want to write (or call?) one of the car column folks like "Click and Clack". Might be a good way to flush out similar problems or expose the dealer for the idiots they probably are.

I'd copy Nissan USA in either case for any letters you might write.

Good Luck!


----------



## canuuu (Dec 9, 2005)

The Super Module Junction.........where is it and how did it get wet?....My intuition tells me that it's not even close to the taillight. The Dealers diagnosis traced the taillight to the ECU?....like, huh? I've worked on firetrucks and all electrical connections are soldered and waterproofed. Think automotive manufactures could make a quick and easy connector that is waterproof?........LOL, I could.


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

So Nissan has basically taken the stance that because there was a broken part, there was nothing wrong with their design. They said the tail light was designed to keep water out, so the fact that it was cracked means all bets are off. The customer service person was really no help at all, and I don't think anything will come from this...unless this problem keeps happening. I reported it online to the NHTSA, so I'm sure Uncle Sam will spring into action on this one. So my advice is this: check your tail lights before driving in the rain...or getting a car wash for that matter. Actually you should probably check anything that keeps water out because if it's cracked you may break down, and it's not Nissan's fault.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*End of Saga*

This reminds me of Raiders of the Lost Ark. The last scene where the US government archives the ark in a dusty warehouse. 

They probably needed to declare integrity in their design otherwise other unwanted events occur. Any engineer that relies on an intact taillight on an off road truck to prevent an ECU shutdown should go back to school. I suspect Nissan will quietly fix this problem. 

The least that this thread has done is to highlight the issue and if used properly will be a good counter to "We have never seen this before."


----------



## eppoh (May 25, 2004)

Wait a minute. The ECU is fried, yet the truck is still running, or did you have it towed there?

:jawdrop:


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

eppoh said:


> Wait a minute. The ECU is fried, yet the truck is still running, or did you have it towed there?
> 
> :jawdrop:



Initially they were telling me the ECU and the BCM were fried, but they were wrong. The computer was giving error codes for the ECU and BCM, but they were apparently OK. Shows what they know.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

Zilverado said:


> Electrical systems have fuses to guard against this type of damage. I've heard of guys cross-wiring the batteries and making actual sparks and still not killing the computer - - thanks to fuses.
> 
> I don't know, but it sounds as if the dealership is coming up with excuses. I am looking to hear what others have to say about this.



i agree 100% , if there was a short happening in your taillight, a fuse would have blown, your dealer is being stupid !!


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

jebrady75 said:


> So Nissan has basically taken the stance that because there was a broken part, there was nothing wrong with their design. They said the tail light was designed to keep water out, so the fact that it was cracked means all bets are off. The customer service person was really no help at all, and I don't think anything will come from this...unless this problem keeps happening. I reported it online to the NHTSA, so I'm sure Uncle Sam will spring into action on this one. So my advice is this: check your tail lights before driving in the rain...or getting a car wash for that matter. Actually you should probably check anything that keeps water out because if it's cracked you may break down, and it's not Nissan's fault.


if a short in your taillight isnt blowing a fuse, and is causing a problem with your ECM or BCM, it is nissans problem... fuses are there for protection aganst any abnormalties, if the fuse doesnt blow then nissan need to find out why, and fix the problem


----------



## jebrady75 (Jan 17, 2006)

Misery-Tom said:


> if a short in your taillight isnt blowing a fuse, and is causing a problem with your ECM or BCM, it is nissans problem... fuses are there for protection aganst any abnormalties, if the fuse doesnt blow then nissan need to find out why, and fix the problem



I agree, but they said that tail lights are meant to keep water out. Because an outside impact broke it, there is no problem with the design. I'm writing a letter telling them that's bunk, but who knows what they'll do about it.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

hell, if ya have to call your lawyer lol

its not really a taillight design issue, its more of an electrical system fault issue


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i cracked my left tailight in feb of 04 and im pretty sure water got in there, replaced them with altezzas in sept of 05 and not once did itaffect my truck or electrical, i think there just taking you as a dumb a** and trying to get extra cash out ya pocket!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

jebrady75 said:


> I agree, but they said that tail lights are meant to keep water out. Because an outside impact broke it, there is no problem with the design. I'm writing a letter telling them that's bunk, but who knows what they'll do about it.


Not to rub salt in the wound or anything, but those tail lights list at $106.90
the electrical plugs, if you get time, pull one a part, I'll bet they have some type of rubber seal in there to protect them from water. I think thats more BS from your dealer...
(my .02)


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

*Dealer Retribution*

Some guy in FL was recently pissed off by his Ford dealer - drove the truck into the showroom & set fire to it.

If all else falis, you may want to try it - just don't wear a belt for a few weeks or fly United Airlines for a while.


----------



## volhub (Feb 3, 2006)

symbology said:


> I would drive the 40 miles and take it to another dealership. I would no longer trust those guys.
> 
> Good luck with this.....



I manage a retail store so kind of different industry but in my experiences, if I were you, next time you speak to this "manager", I would tell him that you appreciate his time but to not bother wasting yours anymore and go higher in Nissan USA. No need to be a jerk, just persistent. Who is your boss? By you telling him this, he is going to want to resolve it at store level. Corporate (in any company) does not like "bad experiences" at their stores. It is frowned upon dearly. I would gurantee he will work with you 100% and you will probably not pay a penny(as you should not to begin with). Another question I would ask is "whoever" diagnosed your issue a certified mechanic? By you doing all this, he understands you are going to pursue this issue no matter what BS and I do mean BS he feeds you. They should not have to test their "theory". That is insulting to themselves. Looks rediculous on himself, as well as his staff. Good Luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like utter BS the BCM and ECM are usualy wired seprarlty and why didnt the head light fuses break? unless you got a huge surge they would fuse together cuasing this but you need heat and a charge like a tig welder to do that and that would of cuase the fuse box to catch fire. id say this is likely to happen 1 in a million chance. like 50 difrent things would of had gone wrong for it to happen


----------

